
Misleading letter from app Nextdoor falls on several doormats in Groningen (NL) - the-dude
https://translate.google.nl/translate?sl=nl&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.dvhn.nl%2Fgroningen%2Fstad%2FDubieuze-brief-van-buurtapp-Nextdoor-valt-op-meerdere-deurmatten-in-Groningen-24702543.html
======
the-dude
Nextdoor is impersonating your neighbours, which might be a crime.

